# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria Bio-Tecnología  Revolutional package XRumer 16.0 + XEvil 4.0 bypass ReCaptcha-2 and ReCaptcha-3

## MariaMom1

Perfect update of captcha solving software "XEvil 4.0":  CAPTCHA recognition of Google (ReCaptcha-2 and ReCaptcha-3), Facebook, BitFinex, Bing, Hotmail, SolveMedia, Yandex, and more than 8400 another categories of captchas, with highest precision (80..100%) and highest speed (100 img per second). You can use XEvil 4.0 with any most popular SEO/SMM programms: iMacros, XRumer, GSA SER, ZennoPoster, Srapebox, Senuke, A-Parser and more than 100 of other programms.  Need more info? There are a lot of impessive videos about XEvil in YouTube.  FREE DEMO AVAILABLE!  Good luck  :Wink: Temas similares: New package XEvil 4.0 solving Google ReCaptcha New software XRumer 16.0 + XEvil can break ReCaptcha-2 and ReCaptcha-3 New software XRumer 16.0 + XEvil bypass Google ReCaptcha Revolutional software XEvil 4.0 breaking ReCaptcha-2 and ReCaptcha-3 Revolutional package XEvil 4.0 bypass ANY Captcha

----------

